# New Rvers - Greetings To Outbackers.com



## monty (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Outbackers ... great site. We have been researching travel trailers for about a year now. We have not yet purchased but it looks like we are sold on the Outback. Because we are crafters the Kargoroo looks ideal for us. But we have not yet decided between the 23 or the 28. The size of the 23 appeals to us, but we expect to be spending a lot of time in our TT so the 28 may serve us better. We hope to get some suggestions from this forum.

Also, we are going to have to get the tow vehicle at the same time. We are new to RVing and could use some advice as to what vehicles will tow these two trailers. We have been interested in the Toyota Tundra and the GMC Sierra. We expect that the 8-cylinder will be necessary for we will be surely driving up grades from time to time. We think that the diesels are out of our price range. Any advice?

Thanks and we hope to be in touch often and to have our Outback soon!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Pukeko said:


> Hi Outbackers ... great site. We have been researching travel trailers for about a year now. We have not yet purchased but it looks like we are sold on the Outback. Because we are crafters the Kargoroo looks ideal for us. But we have not yet decided between the 23 or the 28. The size of the 23 appeals to us, but we expect to be spending a lot of time in our TT so the 28 may serve us better. We hope to get some suggestions from this forum.
> 
> Also, we are going to have to get the tow vehicle at the same time. We are new to RVing and could use some advice as to what vehicles will tow these two trailers. We have been interested in the Toyota Tundra and the GMC Sierra. We expect that the 8-cylinder will be necessary for we will be surely driving up grades from time to time. We think that the diesels are out of our price range. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks and we hope to be in touch often and to have our Outback soon!


_*Welcome Aboard Pukeko!*_
I want to say you have selected a great trailer. We have the 28KRS and love it. We started pulling it with a Silverado 1500 here in Florida and it did the job but not properly. It did it well enough to require us to get a proper vehicle for the job. I know I went a little overkill but now I'm pulling it with an '88 F-350. I would say you probably do not want anything less than a 250 or a 2500 for the 28KRS. Our neighbor liked our trailer so much he got the 23KRS and he uses a Tundra and it does a great job. Others here will chime in with more specifics on the weights and vehicles with accessories (hitches and controllers) but I think you are on the right track. Good luck with your new toys whatever you decide, again welcome, and post often. There is A LOT of information on this site that will make things easier. Before you pick up your new trailer when you decide to, make sure you print out the PDI (pre delivery inspection) it will make things much easier on you after you sign on the dotted line.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Pukeko
















Outbackers! 

Great choice to go with a Roo...We have the 28krs and love it.
Our tow vehicle info is in my signature below.

What area are you from?


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the wonderful world of Outbackers.

I have a 28krs (TT) that I pull (TV) with a 03 GMC Sierra 1500HD, with the 6.0 engine and am extremely happy with both. By the way, a weight distribution system (WD) is a must regardless of what size TV so remember to include it in your purchases.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## monty (Apr 5, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi Pukeko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Presently we live in Texas, but we moved here from southern California and plan to look in to moving to Oregon this year (part time) and then coming back to Texas in the winter to see family.

Thanks all for the welcome.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. Like Noble Eagle said, the Tundra will do fine for the 23, but for the 28, your going to want something heavier then a standard 1/2 ton. TrippHammer is using a 1500HD, which is really just a lighter duty 3/4 ton. If I'm not mistaken, he has a GVW of about 8600#, while the standard 1/2's are around 7000#.

Either way, like stated, you will need a WD hitch, and a brake controller. Don't settle for anything less then a Prodigy Brake control, or if you get a new truck, look for a factory option brake controller like the Ford Tow Command. I'm not sure what GM is calling theirs, but they do have one now too.

As far as sway controls, this is a personal choice, but it is not a bad idea. For the 23, you can most likely get away with a friction type sway bar. With the 28, I'd look at either the Reese Dual Cam, or just go and get an Equal-i-zer, which is a WD hitch, and sway control all in one.

If money is not an issue, then I recommend the Hensley Arrow, but at $3000, they are a bit pricey.

Again, welcome, and don't be afraid to ask questions. There is a lot of experience here, and the folks are willing to share it.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome, Pukeko!

Glad to have another Texan among us! Even if you are thinking about leaving us......

You will enjoy us and a new Outback.

As for a TV, I'd get a 3/4 ton or at least a 1/2 ton heavy duty.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME!

We have the 23 foot Roo and pull with a 1/2 Ton - Ford F150, Super Crew and it handles great even fully loaded, which includes 2 dirt bikes. There are only two of us (unless you count the dog), but on our last trip we had the dog and 5 adults inside during a rain/wind storm and we had plenty of room. If you are looking at the 28 footer and you plan to pull over the mountians you will want a bigger tow vehicle - the F150 handled the our coast range just fine, but we were not making any land speed records!

Glad you could join us!

OCjr


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Pukeko,

Welcome to Outbackers. You asked a question about needing a V-8 engine in your tow vehicle. For gasoline engines, the answer is definitely yes. And be aware that there are some small V-8s that are too small. You want at least the 5.3, 5.4, 5.7 or 6.0 liter engines (depending on brand).

Also, you need the correct ratio for your drive axles. Most people say get nothing taller than a 3.73 ratio. For those unfamiliar with that terminology, you want the number to be 3.73 or larger (such as a 4.10). A smaller number means your engine will be working too hard and performance will not make you happy either.

If you do decide to get a diesel engine, the 6 cylinder Cummins engine in the Dodges works as well as the V-8 diesels used by Ford and GM.

Bill


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

welcome to roo world

I'm towing the 23krs with a '03 Tahoe and it works fine. I live at the base of the Continental Divide and drive it alot along with other mountain passes. Fully loaded, ~6000ft elev, 6% grade the Tahoe can maintain at least 60 mph without overworking the engine/tranny. If I was to switch to the 28krs, I too would seriously look into a different TV, somethink like a 3/4 ton or HD.


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a 2007 23 KRS and pull it with 2004 Silverado 1500 Z71, (5.3).








It does a good job; but I will recommend you a bigger truck for a 28 KRS.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

You've chosen a grea camper. I don't think you cna go wrong.

Now...inquiring minds have to know....

Pukeko???









There has to be a story behind this moniker!









Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Pukeko???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing and just performed a search on the word Pukeko...I'm going to take a wild stab at this one and guess that it is a 
New Zealand Swamp Hen?

There must be a story


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Either one of the trucks should be able to pull that trailer, a full load and you with room to spare. The '07 Tundra equipped with the 5.7 L engine is rated at 10,500 using gas.

Reverie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site.







Glad to have you.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Pukeko to our world
Like others have aleady stated since you will been doing alot of hills 
I would suggesst looking at a 3/4 ton for the 28

Don


----------



## monty (Apr 5, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Pukeko???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing and just performed a search on the word Pukeko...I'm going to take a wild stab at this one and guess that it is a 
New Zealand Swamp Hen?

There must be a story








[/quote]

Yep, that's it. We just returned from a 5-week trip around New Zealand ... Awesome! Besides the famous Kiwi birds, the Pukekos are really cool. Here is a link to one of their television commercials featuring a Pukeko (and happy music):
http://www.genesisenergy.co.nz/genesis/abo...ow07_moreButton

New Zealanders love RVing everywhere in TT's and motorhomes ... BUT while you'll occasionally see a larger TT, by far most of them are small, very efficient and pulled by the regular family car! They have huge windows on the front & rear through which the driver can see all the way through, to behind the trailer. In fact, rarely do you see a TV with trailer mirrors.

This is a super forum and you've all been great and have already helped us so much.


----------



## monty (Apr 5, 2007)

You have helped us very much already, everyone of you, and are thiking that the 23KRS is the one for us.

Next question, is where to buy? Any suggestions? We've read lots of good things about Lakeshore RV in Michigan; we will look for your comments about this dealer.

(Should this be a 'New Topic'?)

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers. Pukeko! *








I think you would be very happy with either of the 'Roos. In typical Outback fashion, Keystone threw conventional wisdom out the window, and came up with a great solution for a moderate capacity toy hauler.

As far as tow vehicles go, a 3/4 ton is the obvious choice, but there are some pretty potent half ton trucks out there as well. It's all going to come down to what you plan on loading into the garage.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## monty (Apr 5, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Welcome to Outbackers. Pukeko! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the welcome. I try to read as much as I can find on this form. I have read about Vern's history and his confidence in 'PDX_Doug'. I try to read manufacturer's info and also compare it to people's experience. A little thing we have been curious about is the "3-burner stove". The literature shows it as an option. Does it not come with a stove as standard equip or is standard equipment a different stove?

As for this forum ... I am trying to learn the best way to use it. For example, do I ask questions like the one above as a new topic or ask them as I am doing now - as replies. Also, if I want to reply to comments made by more than 1 person (for example, the last most recent 2 comments), will a single reply reach both commentators? (Does that make sense?)

Thanks again.


----------

